# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 26-të gjatë vitit A'

## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 26-të gjatë vitit A'*


Ja përsëri në takimin tonë javor të së dielës me Fjalën e Zotit , kësaj here do të  meditojmë së bashku leximet biblike të liturgjisë së Fjalës Hyjnore të dielës së 26-të gjatë vitit kishtar, ciklit të parë, sipas kalendarit liturgjik të kishës.

Zoti thërret. Sot, nesër, gjithmonë. Thërret të gjithë pa dallim, pa përjashtim, thërret të ri e të moshuar, të mirë e të këqij.e të gjithëve na i mëson udhët e Tija hyjnore, po kështu nuk lodhët së treguari udhën e jetës mëkatarëve. Edhe ne, pra, duan tij ndjekim udhët e Zotit, ti përmbahemi udhëzimeve të Tija, mirëpo para së gjithash kemi nevojë për faljen e përdëllimin e Tij Hyjnor. Përkatësia në popullin e Zotit duhet të dëshmohet me vepra e jo me fjalë.

Zoti pra, kërkon prej njeriut zbatimin e drejtësisë në mënyrë që të mund të shpëtohet e të jetojë për amshim. Kështu pohon leximi i parë nga Ezekieli profet.
Shën Pali na fton të imitojmë Krishtin: të kemi të njëjtat ndjenja që qenë në Krishtin Jezus.
Jeta e krishterë nuk ndërtohet e nuk përbëhet prej qëllimeve të mirave, por nga dëgjimi i Fjalës së Zotit dhe nga masa që zbatojmë në jetën e përditshme Fjalën e dëgjuar të Hyjit

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 26-të gjatë vitit A'*
*Leximi i parë (Ez 18, 25-28)* 



*Nëse i paudhi kthehet prej paudhësisë së vet, ai ia kthen jetën vetvetes.* 

*Lexim prej Librit të Ezekielit profet* 
Kështu thotë Zoti: Ju thatë: Nuk është e drejtë udha e Zotit. Dëgjoni, pra, shtëpia e Izraelit: A thua mënyra e sjelljes sime vërtet sështë e mirë? Apo më parë mënyra e veprimit tuaj është e keqe? Sepse, kur i drejti e lë drejtësinë e vet e bën padrejtësinë, ai do të vdesë: për shkak të padrejtësisë që bëri, do të vdesë. E kur i paudhi kthehet prej paudhësisë së vet që e ka bërë, e bën të drejtën e drejtësinë, ai ia kthen jetën vetvetes. Ai pleqëron imët dhe kthehet nga të gjitha padrejtësitë që i ka bërë, këndej do të jetojë e jo, nuk do të vdesë.

*Fjala e Zotit.*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 26-të gjatë vitit A'*

*Psalmi 25 (24)*



*Le të bie ndër mend, o Zot, dashuria jote.*

Bëj ti njoh, o Zot, udhët e tua
e mi mëso shtigjet e tua.
Më drejto me të vërtetën tënde dhe më mëso, 
sepse ti je Hyji im, Shëlbuesi im.

Të të bien në mend mëshirat e tua, o Zot,
dhe dashuria jote që është e amshueshme.
Mos i kujto fajet e rinisë sime e paudhësitë:
të të bie në mend për mua sipas dashurisë sate, 
- për hir të mirësisë sate, o Zot.

I ëmbël e i drejtë është Zoti,
mëkatarët i kthen në udhë të drejtë,
të përvujtëve u prin në drejtësi,
të butëve ua mëson udhën e vet.

_vazhdon-->_

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 26-të gjatë vitit ‘A'*

*Leximi i dytë (Fil 2, 2-11)* 


*Kini në ju po ato ndjenja që ishin në Krishtin Jezus.* 

_Lexim prej Letrës së shën Palit apostull drejtuar Filipianëve._
Vëllezër, nëse vlen gjë ngushëllimi në Krishtin, nëse qortimi me dashuri, nëse pjesëmarrja në Shpirtin Shenjt, nëse vlen gjë zemra e dhimbshme, atëherë ma plotësoni gëzimin: jetoni në marrëveshje, kini të njëjtën dashuri, jini një zemre, një mendimi! Mos bëni asgjë për kryelartësi, as për mendje të madhe, por, me përvujtëri, mbani njëri-tjetrin më të madh se veten. Mos kërkoni vetëm të mirën tuaj, por edhe të mirën e tjerëve.
Kini në ju po ato ndjenja që ishin në Krishtin Jezus, i cili, edhe pse me natyrë Hyj, barazinë e vet me Të nuk e çmoi si një visar që s’mundet pa të, por ia mohoi vetvetes e mori natyrën e shërbëtorit dhe u bë i ngjashëm me njerëz dhe, për kah pamja e jashtme, dukej vetëm njeri. E përuli vetveten duke u bërë i dëgjueshëm deri në vdekje, mu deri në vdekje në kryq. Prandaj edhe Hyji e lartësoi tesve dhe i dha emrin që është mbi çdo emër, që në Emër të Jezusit të përkulet çdo gju i atyre që janë në qiell, në tokë e në nëntokë, dhe çdo gjuhë të dëshmojë: “Jezu Krishti është Zot!” Në nder të Hyjit Atë.

*Fjala e Zotit*

----------


## toni77_toni

*Liturgjia e Fjalës së Zotit e dielës së 26-të gjatë vitit A'*

*Ungjilli (Mt 21, 28-32)* 



*Tagrambledhësit e laviret para jush hyjnë në Mbretërinë e Hyjit.* 

_Leximi i Ungjillit shenjt sipas Mateut_
Në atë kohë, Jezusi u tha kryepriftërinjve dhe kryetarëve të popullit: Më thoni si e mendoni këtë gjë: një njeri kishte dy djem. Iu drejtua të parit e i tha: Biro, dil sot e puno në vresht! Ai i përgjigj: Po shkoj, imzot!, por nuk shkoi. Atëherë iu drejtua të dytit po ashtu. Ai i përgjigj: Nuk dua! Pastaj ndërroi mendim dhe shkoi. Cili prej të dyve e kreu vullnetin e tet? 
I thanë: I pari! 
Përnjëmend po ju them,  vazhdoi Jezusi  tagrambledhësit e laviret para jush hyjnë në Mbretërinë e Hyjit. Sepse, erdhi Gjoni ndër ju udhës së drejtësisë, e ju nuk i besuat; tagrambledhësit e laviret i besuan, ndërsa ju, edhe pasi i patë këto, nuk u penduat për ti besuar. 

*Fjala e Zotit!*

----------

